# Hoping to jump back in need help



## merc4now (Sep 21, 2016)

ok Years ago I ordered2 pi's, 3 adruino unos, 1 nano, some relay control boards a number of the kXXX LED audio meter boards for talking skulls, picked up a few servos. tons of inanimate props. Hoping to get back into really huanting and I enjoy building more then anything. What I'm really looking for is control boards and software? Is VSA still the big thing and do I still need seperate servo control boards? I just want to shoot for one 3 axis skull and some animated props this year but I'm confused on if my arduinois or pi's can do it or will I really need a SCU32 or lynxmotion board or the pico prop controllers, plus software. I'm not afirad to buy all of it just don't want to buy anything I don't need. I'm not sure what the lastest and easiest software and controllers are. I also have electronics skills and can solider my own boards any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Allen_Haunts (Jul 26, 2021)

merc4now said:


> ok Years ago I ordered2 pi's, 3 adruino unos, 1 nano, some relay control boards a number of the kXXX LED audio meter boards for talking skulls, picked up a few servos. tons of inanimate props. Hoping to get back into really huanting and I enjoy building more then anything. What I'm really looking for is control boards and software? Is VSA still the big thing and do I still need seperate servo control boards? I just want to shoot for one 3 axis skull and some animated props this year but I'm confused on if my arduinois or pi's can do it or will I really need a SCU32 or lynxmotion board or the pico prop controllers, plus software. I'm not afirad to buy all of it just don't want to buy anything I don't need. I'm not sure what the lastest and easiest software and controllers are. I also have electronics skills and can solider my own boards any help would be greatly appreciated.


FrightIdeas.com sells the 3 Axis prop controllers and fully built skulls. DIYanimatronics.net has what you might be looking for. Halstaff is very sick right now but his video's, boards and controllers are very good. VSA is also a way to go and FrightIdeas has "Director" that will program a servo show, but you will need their servo controller for it. Try Buttonbanger.com. The controller is supper simple, runs on Arduino Uno's, Nano's etc. and the show software is great as well but it is not servo ready yet. Arduino's can be programmed to do servo's and there is a ton of software written on the subject online as well.

But the final answer to your question is... Yes, you need a controller to work with the show software you wish to use. It is finding the blend that is time consuming. I think Halstaff's new wireless controller programmer is very promising for characters but you will need to supplement that with a show controller to get the total emersion.

Here is a prop show I built, It runs the Director show software using a FrightIdeas BooBox FlexMax controller that controls the servo controller, 3 axis skull controller, a Squawkers Talker controller (the Parrot), as well as lights and motors to do the entire show.






I hope I didn't muddy the water too much. My other builds are much simpler


----------



## merc4now (Sep 21, 2016)

Allen_Haunts,

Thanks I didn't want to write to much of a help me thread, but I've researched a lot years ago and again in the past week. I was just getting thrown off by how there use to only be a few picaboos, a fright prop relay controlls and few servo controllers, vsa and a light program I can't remember. I also utilized one members really helpful thread that listed a lot of the very useful sites all in one post such as jawduino/button banger vsa, some dmx software that I believe a user here created but same deal, all the programs seem to need servo controllers then "Show controllers" all the power in a pi and Arduino and just can't get away from separate controllers unless I want a $300-$500 controller that seems limited to one prop. I've been member here and other sites for years and have followed hallstaf stuff from what I believe is the beginning, hope he gets better soon. I was on the cusp of ordering his controller and recorder controller for $80 just again I keep looking at what I have, tons of hobby grade RC stuff, Arduino and pi's and think man gotta be a way I can use these. 

"Try Buttonbanger.com. The controller is supper simple, runs on Arduino Uno's, Nano's etc. and the show software is great as well but it is not servo ready yet. Arduino's can be programmed to do servo's and there is a ton of software written on the subject online as well." I wish I was more program inclined Id love to help assist with this like I've watched other do for past 10 years. 

maybe I'm trying to jump too deep, just focus on simple window motor props and at most a 3 axis talking skull and work from there. appreciate the response and Allen_Haunts your set up looks great! guess I gotta start someone and quit stalling. I'm sure I'll ask a ton more questions along the way.


----------



## Allen_Haunts (Jul 26, 2021)

merc4now said:


> Allen_Haunts,
> 
> Thanks I didn't want to write to much of a help me thread, but I've researched a lot years ago and again in the past week. I was just getting thrown off by how there use to only be a few picaboos, a fright prop relay controlls and few servo controllers, vsa and a light program I can't remember. I also utilized one members really helpful thread that listed a lot of the very useful sites all in one post such as jawduino/button banger vsa, some dmx software that I believe a user here created but same deal, all the programs seem to need servo controllers then "Show controllers" all the power in a pi and Arduino and just can't get away from separate controllers unless I want a $300-$500 controller that seems limited to one prop. I've been member here and other sites for years and have followed hallstaf stuff from what I believe is the beginning, hope he gets better soon. I was on the cusp of ordering his controller and recorder controller for $80 just again I keep looking at what I have, tons of hobby grade RC stuff, Arduino and pi's and think man gotta be a way I can use these.
> 
> ...


I hear ya, it’s easy to get overwhelmed. Start with your design idea and aspersions for the prop and build from there. My Annabelle Fitswell prop cost less then $200 to build. The controller was just $25.
Good luck and have fun!!


----------



## merc4now (Sep 21, 2016)

Can an Arduino read and record a set of inputs off a regular rc receiver (futuba 7 channel in this case) that is being controlled by a normal rc controller, then hook the Arduino up to control said servos without the transmitter or rc receiver ? Yes I know this is basically what steve kocis rc and receiver board does, I'd be happy to order the kit just wish I could order the boards and use my own RC transmitters. Is the transmitter in the kit required in order to have it record and have the ability to store with playback or cant it be used with a rc transmitter? I have 72mhz style and the newer 2.4ghz


----------



## merc4now (Sep 21, 2016)

Well almost a hr of searching and a few videos. I found I could do something similar but honestly I think I'll just buy the controller and board and tinker from there. a lot of sketches and data recording/dumping ect. Which seem easy separately but combined and to make it work fast just seems worth the $80 for a controller and one board.


----------



## merc4now (Sep 21, 2016)

Just ordered the kit and 2 boards. Shoulda have asked this before but any ideal if it works with VSA? I get it will record and play back but I didn't quite see if it will take inputs from VSA or another controller software, just seemed easier to stick to one board versus trying to find the other development boards that are out of stock, but are confirmed to work with VAS like mistro and such.


----------



## Allen_Haunts (Jul 26, 2021)

merc4now said:


> Can an Arduino read and record a set of inputs off a regular rc receiver (futuba 7 channel in this case) that is being controlled by a normal rc controller, then hook the Arduino up to control said servos without the transmitter or rc receiver ? Yes I know this is basically what steve kocis rc and receiver board does, I'd be happy to order the kit just wish I could order the boards and use my own RC transmitters. Is the transmitter in the kit required in order to have it record and have the ability to store with playback or cant it be used with a rc transmitter? I have 72mhz style and the newer 2.4ghz


Yes there is an Arduino that can do that. Halstaff already built a cool tool to make it simple for you... www.diyanimatronics.net with his rc controller recorder at..

Steve Koci's DIY RC Controller Addikit with Receiver Recorder (addicore.com) .


----------



## merc4now (Sep 21, 2016)

Allen_Haunts said:


> Yes there is an Arduino that can do that. Halstaff already built a cool tool to make it simple for you... www.diyanimatronics.net with his rc controller recorder at..
> 
> Steve Koci's DIY RC Controller Addikit with Receiver Recorder (addicore.com) .


 I guess I got exicted and didn't actually list what I had ordered but, what you listed is excatly what I odered with 2 other receiver recorder bufftronics controller cards.


----------



## merc4now (Sep 21, 2016)

I'm trying to build a 3 axis talking skull out of a rather large plastic skull I picked up a year or so ago. I'd imagine they are simialar to the 12ft skelton listed in homedepot but this is just the skull with movable jaw. Plenty of room to install a plate with servos, so wish me luck!


----------



## Allen_Haunts (Jul 26, 2021)

merc4now said:


> I'm trying to build a 3 axis talking skull out of a rather large plastic skull I picked up a year or so ago. I'd imagine they are simialar to the 12ft skelton listed in homedepot but this is just the skull with movable jaw. Plenty of room to install a plate with servos, so wish me luck!


That sounds cool. Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## merc4now (Sep 21, 2016)

So I ordered 3 boards and a controller kit which has a board included, then I realized I never really sat down and understood audio integration into a prop. I get I can control a animation with these boards and program the movements via the remote and record but still trying to determine if the audio meter jawduino and a pre recorded "show" can be linked and triggered via a sound track? I'm aslo getting info overload in trying to decide between, 3 axis skulls built with servos in the head as a plate, or like the winston method via servos mostly in neck, and third via a camera pan tilt kit which I put together recently for what I was hoping to be a camera face tracker and have it follow the kiddos. I really need to sit down and just decide and make at least one prop before Halloween. at least I can finally dust of all my store bought props and decorate the yard this year.

Anyone utilized a face or object tracker system?
has anyone on the forum completed a project with the boffintronics (steves board) Id love to see it and maybe get a few pointers.


----------



## Allen_Haunts (Jul 26, 2021)

merc4now said:


> So I ordered 3 boards and a controller kit which has a board included, then I realized I never really sat down and understood audio integration into a prop. I get I can control a animation with these boards and program the movements via the remote and record but still trying to determine if the audio meter jawduino and a pre recorded "show" can be linked and triggered via a sound track? I'm aslo getting info overload in trying to decide between, 3 axis skulls built with servos in the head as a plate, or like the winston method via servos mostly in neck, and third via a camera pan tilt kit which I put together recently for what I was hoping to be a camera face tracker and have it follow the kiddos. I really need to sit down and just decide and make at least one prop before Halloween. at least I can finally dust of all my store bought props and decorate the yard this year.
> 
> Anyone utilized a face or object tracker system?
> has anyone on the forum completed a project with the boffintronics (steves board) Id love to see it and maybe get a few pointers.


The Jawduino that Buttonbanger has, as well as the Picotalk (Frightprops.com), will use the audio signal from a MP3 player or line in jack to run the jaw servo. The Pico Talk will run eyes as well if you want. As for coordinating everything you will just program the other movements to the audio track. The Jawduino or Picotalk will run the mouth in sysc with the audio stream independent of the other systems controllers. 

As for 3 axis movement, if you want out of the box functionality I found the best products were Frightprops.com full motion skull or one at audioservocontroller.com. Both include the audio sync features. As for face tracking, you will need to get a sensor and program that system independently from these, there are YouTube videos on how to do it.


----------



## Allen_Haunts (Jul 26, 2021)

merc4now said:


> I'm trying to build a 3 axis talking skull out of a rather large plastic skull I picked up a year or so ago. I'd imagine they are simialar to the 12ft skelton listed in homedepot but this is just the skull with movable jaw. Plenty of room to install a plate with servos, so wish me luck!


As for adding 3 axis movement to that I would look at the some YouTube videos about building and controlling them. Here is one example...






Here is another one...


----------



## Allen_Haunts (Jul 26, 2021)

merc4now said:


> I'm trying to build a 3 axis talking skull out of a rather large plastic skull I picked up a year or so ago. I'd imagine they are simialar to the 12ft skelton listed in homedepot but this is just the skull with movable jaw. Plenty of room to install a plate with servos, so wish me luck!


I just realized that audioservocontroller.com actually did that very thing, Rebuilt the HD Giant Skeleton. Here is his video... You can email him at [email protected] to find out all you need.


----------

